# Stillwater



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

Anybody been up on the Stillwater.......like last season? How was the fishing? size of fish......I myself havent been up there in awhile but have full intention of bending a rod there this spring if its still a good smallies river.....any incite is always appreciated....K


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

It's good fishing for smallmouth. I'm not a fly fishermen but there are good ones to be had in there with either fishing gear. How long has it been since you' ve fished it. My profile has a bunch of pics of fish from the Stillwater to give you an idea of what you got a chance at catching, unless I beat you to them. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

I've done well for smallies on the fly there......in some of the bigger pools, you'll hit some decent largemouth as well. Foxee red clousers in the spring, black/olive wooly buggers....usual smallie fair. 

Mike


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

MIKE*A said:


> I've done well for smallies on the fly there......in some of the bigger pools, you'll hit some decent largemouth as well. Foxee red clousers in the spring, black/olive wooly buggers....usual smallie fair.
> 
> Mike


Ive fished there many times in the past......but not within 5yrs..Ive heard some remours the fishing had declined....My normal colors where chart/white , orange /yellow .....as far as clousers went...buggers where mostly black and electric purple....I try'd the more natural stuff in the spring when the water was clear..but as summer rolled around I would switch to the hot stuff.....I also ty a firetiger color clouser with copper crystal flash....


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

I hit it pretty hard late Summer into early Fall in the evenings after work.....I started using "Shannon Streamers" in white and chartreuse when I didn't see any surface action, but i have to say i had some of the best top water action in years using deer hair bugs....of course the water was sooooo low that it wasn't dificult to find the fish stacked up in the deeper pools.....

Mike


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

I can honestly say ...Ive fished top water once......Ive just always had better '' luck" and fish with going down......


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

MIKE*A said:


> I hit it pretty hard late Summer into early Fall in the evenings after work.....I started using "Shannon Streamers" in white and chartreuse when I didn't see any surface action, but i have to say i had some of the best top water action in years using deer hair bugs....of course the water was sooooo low that it wasn't dificult to find the fish stacked up in the deeper pools.....
> 
> Mike


I check'd out that shannon's streamer you mention'd ....Going to Joann Fabric's after work to get some of that chennile......I can see that fly being and very good side kick to a clouser....easy to ty....How did that streamer produce for you....?


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

Very well! Fish it like a jerk bait....


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

MIKE*A said:


> Very well! Fish it like a jerk bait....



I believe I'm gonna do my first trip with nothing but clousers and those shannons....I really dont think I'll need anymore than those 2 fly's.....fish the clousers deep and the shannons suspended.....I need to order some heads and ty up some sneaky pete's....as well....


----------

